# Calciworm Gut Loading



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of giving my leo calciworms and I have no idea how they should be kept and how you gut load them? Do you treat them the same as mealworms?


----------



## BoA_cpt (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mate,

You can gut load them the same as any other feeders. They will survive in the tub you buy them in (as far as I am aware). 

Also, I came across 10% off at Northampton Reptile Centre when you use the voucher code: *calciworm10121010*.

Hope it helps 

Cheers,
B


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

CalciWorms are already very nutritious, so some say gut loading is unnecessary. 

That said, I figure it can't hurt. They'll eat most fruit and veg scraps in large quantities, which can only be a good thing for worm and predator.

We've got them in at livefoodsforgood.co.uk and at very competitive prices - link below will take you there.


----------



## BoA_cpt (Jan 1, 2010)

> We've got them in at livefoodsforgood.co.uk and at very competitive prices - link below will take you there.


Ha, nice 1! You're actually cheaper than them even if you get 10% off :no1:

I'll be ordering some soon


----------



## BoA_cpt (Jan 1, 2010)

> We've got them in at livefoodsforgood.co.uk and at very competitive prices - link below will take you there.


Just wanted to say that I ordered from you on Sunday and just received my livefood! Well done mate!!! Service is fantastic and your prices are really good too!

Thanks, I'll deffo be ordering from you again. :no1:

Cheers,
B


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, always nice to hear feedback.


----------

